# my porcupine puffer



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all not been here in a long time ,used to keep reds but fell in love with a puffer fish when i saw one at shop so i took the dive and changed to salt water fowlr
anyway here is a pic of george 
he is a pain really hes eaten 2 clowns, 1 bursa trigger, 1 blue thing lol all were smaller than him so thats maybe why, but since all this setup was for him he cant go

anybody have any ideas in what to keep with him probs have to be bigger? 
by the way the tank is 72 x 24 x 24


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do they puff up like that all the time..?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats cool man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats really cool.
What did ya do to aggravate him?
I thought they only did that when stressed and in danger?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Thats really cool.
> What did ya do to aggravate him?
> I thought they only did that when stressed and in danger?


Usually, yeah, and it's not something you take lightly as it isn't in their best interest to do it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah I thought it wasnt good.

Why is that Chill?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the process of snicking all that water in order to balloon is not the best for their systems, but I don't remember the entire explanation.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very stressful for the poor puffer.......Hopefully you did not cause it to puff.....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i saw a video on you tube of this fisherman kicking one so it would puff up, anyone who makes there fish feel stressed and in danger should be shot!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I like that fish


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

lol you guys always assume the worse

no I dont provoke him to puff, porkys are very funny and are like dogs or oscars if you like
he follows anybody up and down the tank flapping like a humming bird and spitting water out the top of the tank or even at me lol
for them to puff is quite rare mine does it every so often just for attention


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redpiranhas4 said:


> lol you guys always assume the worse
> 
> no I dont provoke him to puff, porkys are very funny and are like dogs or oscars if you like
> he follows anybody up and down the tank flapping like a humming bird and spitting water out the top of the tank or even at me lol
> for them to puff is quite rare mine does it every so often just for attention


Didn't figure you were, but had to throw out the advice, just in case.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

these are salt water right


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, they are.


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahah they are like little dogs. My G/F's spits water out of the tank at you when he's hungry.


----------

